# Which course - Zbrush or 3DSMAX?



## metaldoggie (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys

I am interested in learning to use 3D programs and there are a couple of courses offered at my college that I can take for my free credits.

Both courses are geared to gaming to a point, but I am more interested in an industrial usage - precision models for 3D printing or for machining etc.

I would also be interested in learning for artistic applications, and I could do both eventually, but the industrial aspect is my primary concern.

Would 3DSMAX be better for that and the Zbrush course be better for the art aspect?

Any other thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## metaldoggie (Apr 22, 2015)

Course descriptions:

3-D Modeling and Animation
"In this course students will be introduced to 3DS max. It will give them an overview of what max does specifically for games. This course will be focused on modeling. Students will learn the basics of modeling low poly and high poly models. How they are unwrapped and used in conjunction with textures. It will also show a wide range of techniques used in the industry for modeling for mobile, PC and current generation consoles."

Intro to Digital Sculpting
"In this course students will be introduced into Digital sculpting with zbrush. Also understand how digital sculpting fits into a pipeline in a game production environment. Techniques covered in this course will be software navigation, sculpting with multiple brushes, masking, poly painting, and materials. The course will cover some practices used to prep a model for the next stage in creating a game model. Some techniques will show how zbrush can work seamlessly with other 3D modeling software. The class will also have assignments that include observational and concept drawing."


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2015)

Zbrushs newest release (4R7) includes hard surface tools like those you'd find in a traditionAL software package like Maya or 3ds. Personally, I'd recommend going with Max first to get accustomed to moving in 3d space and the general workflow/techniques. Zbruss is a non Auto desk product so their UI and hot keys are so god damn out there it's unreal; but it works well once you know how to use it.


----------



## immortalx (Apr 22, 2015)

Both of them aren't really geared at industrial design/machining/3D printing etc. You will surely gain a lot from either of this courses, but for the needs you describe, it would be better to invest your time in learning a CAD modeller.
The difference in those two modelling approaches, in simple terms, is that the former is used more for artistic/photo-realistic purposes, while the latter is a way to accurately represent the geometry of a real life object.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 23, 2015)

If you aren't intending on animating or messing with particle effects then Zbrush makes more sense. Way cheaper in the long run if you end up buying it. If you get used to Max's UI you'll have an even harder time learning Zbrushes as well. The price difference is gigantic (unless you go subscription, but those are usually a rip IMO). Zbrush currently doesn't cost anything for future upgrades as well. Max is also slowly being phased into mostly an architecture package as I understand it (mostly conveying rumors though). Autodesk is trying to move their Softimage and Max users to Maya for VFX and animation (in the long run). I still haven't forgiven them for what they're doing to Softimage (and their awful EULA agreement). 

If your goal is 3d printing then a CAD program makes more sense. Modo and Lightwave have some pretty cool CAD features as well (through plug-ins in the current revisions). Voxel sculpting is actually better suited IMO for 3D printing as well (3D-Coat).

If those are your only 2 course options then I'd go with Zbrush.


----------



## metaldoggie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## odibrom (Apr 23, 2015)

CAD software is the way to go on 3D printing. With 3D max and the likes, all geometry is transformed into triangles/segments. It looses the curve math in order to get rendered look-a-like, therefore loosing precision.

If those are your only options, I'd go for 3D Max. If not, try AutoCAD.


----------

